# "Ninjitsu As The Ultimate Martial Art"



## Kane (Sep 2, 2006)

Anyone seen the national geographic documentary "Fight Science"? They claim that ninjitsu is the ultimate martial art because it combines all forms of fighting (striking, grappling, submission, archery, explosives, sword, dagger, balance, ect.) into one art.

Is this generally considered true? I personally still think "There are no superior styles, only superior individuals" but I've heard a lot about ninjitsu's supposed superiority. I've never done it though so I'm not sure.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 2, 2006)

Kane said:
			
		

> They claim that ninjitsu is the ultimate martial art



LOL.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 2, 2006)

I've just started training in a Bujinkan Dojo so I'm no expert in Ninjutsu by any means, but if anything put it above other arts as far as self defense goes, it would be the firearms training required at the higher levels. 

And I wouldn't put too much faith in the conclusions of that show.

Just my opinion,

Jeff


----------



## Kane (Sep 2, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> I've just started training in a Bujinkan Dojo so I'm no expert in Ninjutsu by any means, but if anything put it above other arts as far as self defense goes, it would be the firearms training required at the higher levels.
> 
> And I wouldn't put too much faith in the conclusions of that show.
> 
> ...



The show was pretty good in that they measured powerful martial art techniques. But yea, no one claim a martial art as the best. I personally disagree with them saying katana is the ultimate sword. A good ol' European longsword can be just as good if not better.

I can however maybe accept Jeet Kune Do as an ultimate martial art since its principles are based on you individually prefer. Sorry for going a bit off-topic there.


----------



## Grey Eyed Bandit (Sep 2, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> it would be the firearms training required at the higher levels.


 
There seems to be some sort of a misconception floating around here...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 2, 2006)

Nimravus said:
			
		

> There seems to be some sort of a misconception floating around here...


Well, that's what my instructor told me.  It could just be a local thing here.

Jeff


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 2, 2006)

Well firearms are not required of higher ranks in Japan. And above fourth dan, the ranks come directly from Japan so I don't know how people can require firearms at the higher levels.

As for the idea of anything being the ultimate martial art......:rofl: 

Didn't the guy that served as technical advisor for ninjutsu turn out to have rather dubious qualifications? Or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Well firearms are not required of higher ranks in Japan. And above fourth dan, the ranks come directly from Japan so I don't know how people can require firearms at the higher levels.
> 
> As for the idea of anything being the ultimate martial art......:rofl:
> 
> Didn't the guy that served as technical advisor for ninjutsu turn out to have rather dubious qualifications? Or am I thinking of something else?


 
Yes Don, no one knows if he ever studied any form of authentic Ninjutsu or if he just made his stuff up.  Here is his website.
http://www.thatninjaguy.com/


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 2, 2006)

Just to clarify what I was told, here at least, they put you through some handgun training after shodan.  But from what I've read the Shihans in Bujinkan have quite a bit of flexibility in what and how they teach.

I could of course be wrong.

Jeff


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 2, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Just to clarify what I was told, here at least, they put you through some handgun training after shodan. But from what I've read the Shihans in Bujinkan have quite a bit of flexibility in what and how they teach.
> 
> I could of course be wrong.
> 
> Jeff


 
No Jeff, you are pretty right on.  Flexibility is allowed and you will probably not find two Bujinkan Dojos that teach exactly in the same way.  Close but probably not exactly.


----------



## Don Roley (Sep 2, 2006)

JeffJ said:
			
		

> Just to clarify what I was told, here at least, they put you through some handgun training after shodan.  But from what I've read the Shihans in Bujinkan have quite a bit of flexibility in what and how they teach.



Ah, I see now that your opinion of upper levels and mine are based on where we are in the system.

And Brian, thanks. Took something from the site you listed and posted it in an appropriate thread.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 2, 2006)

Sorry 'bout the confusion there Don.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 3, 2006)

Don Roley said:
			
		

> Ah, I see now that your opinion of upper levels and mine are based on where we are in the system.



Heh... Its all reletive...

"Upper belts" in my dojo are of course, not Upper belts in the Bujinkan organization...


----------



## Nomad (Sep 5, 2006)

Kane said:


> Anyone seen the national geographic documentary "Fight Science"? They claim that ninjitsu is the ultimate martial art because it combines all forms of fighting (striking, grappling, submission, archery, explosives, sword, dagger, balance, ect.) into one art.
> 
> Is this generally considered true? I personally still think "There are no superior styles, only superior individuals" but I've heard a lot about ninjitsu's supposed superiority. I've never done it though so I'm not sure.


 
I was watching it last night, and that was the part where I had to turn off the TV.  Basically came across as a massive recruitment ad to me.


----------



## Mc Qoorbs (Sep 10, 2006)

They concluded that Ninjutsu was the DEADLIEST because of its intense use of human anatomy and pressure points around the body to immediately kill.I agree that no single way is the Ultimate.I brought this topic up with many people of the arts and boy did they get mad lol.


----------



## kingkong89 (Oct 25, 2006)

correct, There is no art out there that is superior only the way the student applies the tech. just because one may be better in an art such as bushido doesn't mean a student in Ti Chi cant beat him or her. HICH


----------



## Kreth (Oct 25, 2006)

kingkong89 said:


> correct, There is no art out there that is superior only the way the student applies the tech. just because one may be better in an art such as bushido doesn't mean a student in Ti Chi cant beat him or her. HICH


Um, bushido is the romantic "code of the samurai" and Tai Chi is spelled, well... Tai Chi. Tak!


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 27, 2007)

I think if there was such a thing as a ultimate martial art it would probly be called something like killjutsu.


----------

